# New croc setup and croc wanted!



## Jordan94 (May 29, 2011)

Hi everyone, here is my new croc viv that i have built, it is 6x4x5 foot made from marine ply with a heated and filtered 4 x 4 foot pond in it. I just thought i would post a few pics on here. 

I am, for this reason, looking for a croc, hatchling - 3 foot size, i did have a dwarf caiman lined up but i have been let down! So this is what is on my license but i have had a meeting with my licensing officer and the vet who came and inspected the setup and they are both happy for me to change the species on my DWAL, so please PM me with what you've got, whether it be caiman, alligator or croc, cheers everyone.

P.S - Obviously i have and will produce my DWAL to anyone who requires it.


----------



## menace15 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi, Have you tried Viper And Vine in Manchester, they do sometimes have a good choice of Crocs.

Good look with finding the right one:2thumb:


----------



## Jordan94 (May 29, 2011)

menace15 said:


> Hi, Have you tried Viper And Vine in Manchester, they do sometimes have a good choice of Crocs.
> 
> Good look with finding the right one:2thumb:


Hi, yeah cheers, they're getting some spectacled caiman in next weekend and i will be getting 2 of them if something hasn't come up in the meantime. Cheers mate :2thumb:


----------



## JonG (Oct 5, 2005)

so you had no problem with the vets inspection then..did they ask what you will keep it(or them) in when it gets to 4 to 5 feet..the reason ime asking is ime going down the application route in a while.


----------



## Jordan94 (May 29, 2011)

JonG said:


> so you had no problem with the vets inspection then..did they ask what you will keep it(or them) in when it gets to 4 to 5 feet..the reason ime asking is ime going down the application route in a while.


Yeah, the inspection went fine, he asked a lot of questions about a future enclosure and he gave me some tips, on my license the one condition is that the size of the enclosure has to be reviewed at the end of the 2 years. At which time i have to send in pictures and plans to my council.


----------



## JonG (Oct 5, 2005)

did he give you any indication of the size of enclosure you should be sorting and is that for a dwarf or not


----------



## Jordan94 (May 29, 2011)

Well I have plans for a 8 x 6 foot enclosure with a pond covering most of that area and he said that was fine. But if I get a larger species I will need a larger enclosure eventually


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice to hear about a decent, sensible LA. 

Best of luck with your hurt for something small and bitey to put in there!


----------



## Jordan94 (May 29, 2011)

Khaos said:


> Nice to hear about a decent, sensible LA.
> 
> Best of luck with your hurt for something small and bitey to put in there!


Thankyou khaos, no luck so far! There must be someone on here with something for sale!


----------



## Dakotalondon (May 14, 2012)

:2thumb: £65 spectacled caiman 12inchs long pm me : victory:


----------



## Jordan94 (May 29, 2011)

Still looking everyone, spectacled caiman ideally! Anything out there?!


----------



## lucas829 (Apr 17, 2012)

awesome tank dude i'm at the moment planning for my DWA licence for a cuvier's how did you find the inspection?


----------

